# Siss Dupe?



## Monody (Jul 4, 2009)

i have found out that siss has been discontinued...and i'm devastated as it as my HG nude!! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





does anyone know of any siss dupes? can be from any brand...i don't think there is a mac dupe for it 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




thanks loves


----------



## IDontKnowMomo (Jul 4, 2009)

oh my gosh! I didn't even know until now


----------



## Monody (Jul 4, 2009)

well i heard it was put on the list of doom... of mac products to be discontinued lol, but it appears to be still on the mac website??


----------



## blindpassion (Jul 4, 2009)

Yep its still on the US and Canadian sites 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 order it there.


----------



## Monody (Jul 4, 2009)

awesome!! i'll be buying a ton of backups just in case...but i really hope they don't remove it from the US or Canadian websites!


----------



## jmgjwd (Jul 4, 2009)

Are you near a CCO?  I bought Siss about 3 wks ago @ the Deer Park, NY CCO.


----------



## Monody (Jul 6, 2009)

no unfortunately i'm in australia haha, which makes finding any mac at all difficult, sadly


----------



## eurocentrix (Feb 1, 2011)

Hey NYX Circa, I get it online, in Australia from here, don't be put off by the online swatch:
http://www.crushcosmetics.com.au/lips/lipstick/nyx-round-lipstick

  	I have both and they are pretty similar Let me know how you go!
  	xT


----------



## monique1580 (Jun 20, 2011)

A great dupe for Siss is "Echo" by NYX cosmetics. Just bought it and youtube was right!


----------

